# Current status of Philippines applications (PMV)



## bdub83 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone else is currently awaiting a decision on a fiance/spouse visa application from the embassy in Manila, or if you've had one recently approved?

Does anyone know the current approximate timeline based on their workload? I know they generally give a timeline of 4-6 months, but I have seen cases late last year that were approved within 2 months, but I've heard that they're really behind at the moment.

My fiancee and I have been waiting for 3 months now but have heard nothing from our CO - and we have gone through an immigration agent and submitted everything at the time of the application, so we know that nothing further is needed. 

We've been apart for 6 months which is pure torture and I'm just wondering whether it's worth waiting or going and seeing her again (which is very hard to do because of my work but if it has to be done then it has to be done!)

I would love to hear from anyone with any recent experience with the Manila embassy. Thanks.


----------



## philaus (Mar 2, 2010)

mine took 5months it really varies case to case basis and depends if u got a good case officer too.


----------



## twinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey!

Do you have the visa already?



bdub83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is currently awaiting a decision on a fiance/spouse visa application from the embassy in Manila, or if you've had one recently approved?
> 
> ...


----------



## bdub83 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sure did! 

Forgot about this website until I just got the notification email then.

We got the fiancee visa in early September so 4.5 months. It felt like forever but it was worth the wait.

We married in Sydney in December and have already applied for a spouse visa. We are actually going back next week to the Philippines for our church wedding and our official Honeymoon in Thailand so exciting times.

What is your situation twinky?


----------



## twinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Hahaha! welcome back to the website!!

well, we submitted our application first week of january.. and guess what?! we're still waiting!!! hahaha! how good is that? 

it's just funny because it's been 2mos and 2weeks already and we haven't heard from a CO.. like, none yet. hahaha. i just think the waiting part is insane. hahaha!

so, how are you doing now in AUS? have you adjusted?



bdub83 said:


> Sure did!
> 
> Forgot about this website until I just got the notification email then.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdub83 (Jul 10, 2010)

Actually it's my fiancee who came here, I'm the husband in Oz. 

But she's doing really well, absolutely loving AUS. She already has a great job that she loves and she's made her own friends as well as fitting in with my friends here and my family.

You'll get there twinky. It's a long road ahead and there will be many frustrating nights but it will all be worth it in the end.

Good luck!


----------



## twinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, I thought it was the other way. Hopefully, we get to hear from them soon.

Can I ask you 2 more questions?  Did you ever hear from a CO or she just received an email and wanted her passport for the visa?

Thanks 



bdub83 said:


> Actually it's my fiancee who came here, I'm the husband in Oz.
> 
> But she's doing really well, absolutely loving AUS. She already has a great job that she loves and she's made her own friends as well as fitting in with my friends here and my family.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsDobos0612 (Feb 15, 2011)

hi there twinky i applied for spouse visa last feb 22 and still no calls/emails from the embassy, you can send them some enquiries using this email add [email protected] dont forget to put your file number. Hope will help.

Good luck to all filipina  God Bless.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Depending on numbers of applications in any country and globally, it could be several months and even longer sometimes before people should expect to hear from a CO.
Sending emails in is going to be a waste of everybody's time.
Be patient is the name of the game.


----------



## twinky (Mar 2, 2011)

I got really impatient and sent them an email third week of march.. honestly, i'm done trying so hard and i promised myself to just sit back and relax... i dont want to think about it too much. haha.



mrsDobos0612 said:


> hi there twinky i applied for spouse visa last feb 22 and still no calls/emails from the embassy, you can send them some enquiries using this email add [email protected] dont forget to put your file number. Hope will help.
> 
> Good luck to all filipina  God Bless.


----------



## twinky (Mar 2, 2011)

I totally agree.



Wanderer said:


> Depending on numbers of applications in any country and globally, it could be several months and even longer sometimes before people should expect to hear from a CO.
> Sending emails in is going to be a waste of everybody's time.
> Be patient is the name of the game.


----------



## ryaika (Mar 24, 2011)

hi there!

i've lodged my pmv application last feb14, and they have acknowledged receipt of my application after 3 days. they also sent me an acknowledgement email when they received my cenomar.

we also requested a cenomar from nso to be sent directly to the embassy. this time, we have not received any acknowledgement from the embassy. i took this opportunity to send them an enquiry and asked if they have received my fiancee's cenomar and if my application already has a case officer. an auto-generate reply was sent saying that they will respond to me in 2 days if i have a case officer, otherwise, they will not send me any response. to my surprise, i received an email shortly confirming that they have received the cenomar, and that my application has been forwarded to the case officer for further assessment. but then again, we should allow 6-9 months for processing.

i guess applicants will not get any emails from a case officer unless they would require you to submit additional documents. perhaps they will just send the applicant an email when they finally give the verdict. 

just my 2 cents. hope this helps.


----------



## zhelmagnaye (Oct 12, 2010)

hi, i keep checking on the australian embassy manila website and they are not yet updating the processing time, still processing application for partner visa lodged Dec 11, 2012. Guess there were lots of december applicants. hope january applicants would be next, Sigh


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

zhelmagnaye said:


> hi, i keep checking on the australian embassy manila website and they are not yet updating the processing time, still processing application for partner visa lodged Dec 11, 2012. Guess there were lots of december applicants. hope january applicants would be next, Sigh


Hello - when did you apply? Standard processing time is 6-9 months based on their website but it could be less than that. I got mine approved after 3months. Some less than that but for most - after 4-5months. Stay strong & be patient. So long as you've submitted all the requirements & your case is straightforward, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## zhelmagnaye (Oct 12, 2010)

tangerine said:


> Hello - when did you apply? Standard processing time is 6-9 months based on their website but it could be less than that. I got mine approved after 3months. Some less than that but for most - after 4-5months. Stay strong & be patient. So long as you've submitted all the requirements & your case is straightforward, then you have nothing to worry about.


hi tangerine, i applied 4 weeks ago (Jan. 16) at the VIA center, no agent. I believed you cuz i always check timelines for partner visas in this forum. You're right, has to be patient. My Aussie husband always believe its going to be quick. We always pray about it everyday hehe. He is planning to book his trip on my bday next month, that is if we wont hear anything from the immi before my bday. My husband spent almost a year in the phil, we have so much evidence to prove that our relationship is genuine, lots of pictures of our trips to cebu, thailand and singapore, even with our friends, our wedding, itinerary/tickets, hotel receipts, form 888 from his 2 friends and 1 from mine etc... i put my hope in God, it will be granted soon. Congratulations to you, Tangerine. And to those who just lodged their applications lets encourage each other by posting our current status here.


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

i applied my Partner visa ( de facto) January 4 2012... still waiting,. done my medical i submitted all my other documents such as CENOMAR and income tax of my partner Goodluck to all



> As of 1 February 2013, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category	Application Lodgement Dates*
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300)	11 December 2012


my question is how many days does the embassy update the site?


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

Always check the website for the processing dates. I know one will be notified when one has been assigned a CO. WHen do you get your CO? 2mos later or 3?


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

It has been 14 days since I lodged my application. I am excited by the blow-by-blow moment of the journey.


----------



## zhelmagnaye (Oct 12, 2010)

To date: 309 spouse visa, 1 month today from the day of submission...


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

zhelmagnaye said:


> hi tangerine, i applied 4 weeks ago (Jan. 16) at the VIA center, no agent. I believed you cuz i always check timelines for partner visas in this forum. You're right, has to be patient. My Aussie husband always believe its going to be quick. We always pray about it everyday hehe. He is planning to book his trip on my bday next month, that is if we wont hear anything from the immi before my bday. My husband spent almost a year in the phil, we have so much evidence to prove that our relationship is genuine, lots of pictures of our trips to cebu, thailand and singapore, even with our friends, our wedding, itinerary/tickets, hotel receipts, form 888 from his 2 friends and 1 from mine etc... i put my hope in God, it will be granted soon. Congratulations to you, Tangerine. And to those who just lodged their applications lets encourage each other by posting our current status here.


Hi zhelmagnaye - good for you  Hopefully your application will be assessed & approved soon. All the best


----------



## zhelmagnaye (Oct 12, 2010)

tangerine said:


> Hi zhelmagnaye - good for you  Hopefully your application will be assessed & approved soon. All the best


thank you tangerine..


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all:

Lodged my PMV 19-Feb-2013
Medicals, Police Check has all been submitted
Still havent heard from CO yet, it been 10wks now
Hopefully, if they needed any further docs they would've contacted me by now..

Hardest part of it all is just sitting and waiting not knowing when or what?
Haaiiissstt.. Just hoping to recieve sms or email that my docs would be delivered via air21 would be the judgement day...

Still waiting..


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

amie27 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Lodged my PMV 19-Feb-2013
> Medicals, Police Check has all been submitted
> ...


My wife's 309 visa application has been in for 3months and 27 days, so far we don't know who the co is.
I know there is a co because Ethel Computer sent an auto reply stating that the application is being actively looked at!!!


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

iduno said:


> My wife's 309 visa application has been in for 3months and 27 days, so far we don't know who the co is.
> I know there is a co because Ethel Computer sent an auto reply stating that the application is being actively looked at!!!


Hopefully, we get our decisions for the application soon..
I guess @Aussieboy07 was right to just be patient.. Anyway, pls keep everyone updated re status of ur wifes' application.. Will do the same..  CHEERS!

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmm my partner sent a message to our case officer last week telling what is the update then yesterday our CO replied that our application is in final stage.. Hoping its a good news., we applied partner visa de facto Jan 4, 2013


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mark1987 said:


> Hmmm my partner sent a message to our case officer last week telling what is the update then yesterday our CO replied that our application is in final stage.. Hoping its a good news., we applied partner visa de facto Jan 4, 2013


That was great! Good news, probably few more weeks then visa would be granted.. I sent an email enquiry last thursday but have not recieved any reply from CO yet.. That would be nice if i recieve an email saying its in the final stage.. Cant wait..


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

Tell your partner send a message to your Co your sponsor in Au. My partner is Aussie his the one who sent a message and got a replied to my Co but when I tried to sent a message I sent a message to my Co 3x but I don't get any replies not like my partner


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mark1987 said:


> Tell your partner send a message to your Co your sponsor in Au. My partner is Aussie his the one who sent a message and got a replied to my Co but when I tried to sent a message I sent a message to my Co 3x but I don't get any replies not like my partner


Thats the next thing were planning to do.. If i dont hear any response until friday, my hubby will send them an email enquiring about the status of our application.. Thanks!!! And gud luck!

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

You to amie good luck and think positive to your application


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Reply from Manila Visa section on my wife's 309 visa.
Please be advised that the application is still being actively assessed.

Meaning of the word "actively"
in a manner involving great or constant activity <he's been working actively toward the goal of>
Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Princessmarz (May 21, 2012)

Hey iduno, was the email u got from your co or just an autoreply?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Princessmarz said:


> Hey iduno, was the email u got from your co or just an autoreply?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


It was from no name,
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian Embassy - Manila
We welcome your feedback on our services - please use the following link:
Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Dont have a CO or don't know who it is!!


----------



## Princessmarz (May 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, let us all think positive that our visa will be granted in time... There are some I know who applied last year still waiting for the visa. For fellow filipinos, check out this website:

http://pinoyau.info/discussion/comment/46753#Comment_46753

You will be able to see their timelines as well. But sorry, cuz some of the comments were in tagalog.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

U guys are so lucky. Us with African partners are all 12 months plus

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Princessmarz (May 21, 2012)

Here is the exact email I got last friday, hope u guys would give opinions if this is one of the autoreply they usually send to clients...

NOTE: When responding to the email please do not change the subject heading

Dear Ms. *****,

Thank you for your email enquiry.

Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
currently progressing.

Our records indicate the case officer is currently waiting for results of
health and character checks in relation to your application.* The case
officer will contact you if further information is required.

Please note that the average processing time for Partner Visa applications
is 6-9 months from date the application is received by this office.
However, this is indicative only and individual applications may be decided
shorter or longer than our advertised service standards depending on the
circumstances of the application.

If you have general enquiries regarding processing or documentation for
your application, please refer to the Frequently Asked Question of our
website at www.philippines.embassy.gov.au

Yours sincerely,
K.Aurelio
PN:7621

Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian Embassy - Manila
We welcome your feedback on our services - please use the following link:
http://feedback.immi.gov.au/prod/feedback.htm

people our business

For information about Australian visas and citizenship...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure if that is an auto reply looks like from a human to me. the one thing I have learnt is you can not plan for when/if the visa will be approved. You have to live your life as normal as possible. I agree with Wanderer that emailing is a total waste of time and that you just have to wait for Friday lotto (the day that the highest number of visas are given out) and be patient. Can I suggest that you take the attitude that it will be at least 6 months and anything sooner will be just viewed as a bonus otherwise you will go crazy. Check my timeline, waiting 2 weeks short of 9 months


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

That is a standard response seen it many times

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Princessmarz said:


> Here is the exact email I got last friday, hope u guys would give opinions if this is one of the autoreply they usually send to clients...
> 
> NOTE: When responding to the email please do not change the subject heading
> 
> ...


I think that its part standard reply and part information on your application, definitely from your CO


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

iduno said:


> I think that its part standard reply and part information on your application, definitely from your CO


I also got same person w/ PN# thinking it was already my CO.
You could actually enquire who the case officer handling ur application..
Got my reply 2 days ago enquiring if they had recieved my CENOMAR and asked if a CO has already been assigned to look at my docs, and surprised coz it mentioned the name of my CO...
Here's how the email:

NOTE: When responding to the email please do not change the subject heading

Dear Ms xxxxx,

Thank you for your email enquiry.

Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
currently progressing.

The case officer assigned to the application is Nxxxxxx Oxxxx. If you need to communicate with your case officer, please send us an email at
[email protected]. You are requested to keep your contact with the case officer or section processing the application to a
minimum, to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed as quickly as possible.

We confirm receiving your CENOMAR from NSO on 16 April 2013. Your case officer will contact you or your authorised representative if further
information is required from you or your sponsor.

Yours sincerely,

Some name here (Boboa)
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian Embassy &#150; Manila
We welcome your feedback on our services - please use the following link:
Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its been very quiet here... Anyone who had their visa granted? Geezzz, feels like theres a backlog on approving PMV 309 too... 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## woody007 (May 19, 2013)

Hi all 
I am new here i have my fiancee and her son in Phillipines we are applying for a prospective marriage visa 300 using an agent to look after this for us, he has informed us we can apply for a tourist visa once we have submitted our 300 visa application and says we should have that in 2-4 weeks so we can be together in Australia while we are waiting for our visa approval. 
I was just wondering if anyone else has used this method to get your partner here sooner?

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I know of others who have done this successfully. There is a migration agent that provides advice on this web site for free. He also has a checking service of your documents for under $500 if you want to do the leg work and fill in the forms and gather other documents. His name is Mark Northham and he has the respect of many senior members here. watch those migration agent fees, I have heard some nightmares


----------



## woody007 (May 19, 2013)

Hi thanks for reply we have an agent working for us already we done a fair bit of research for prices of lots of visa agents and yes there are some really expensive ones around this price seems reasonable and he has a lot of experience with the fillipino and Australian visas, it was just going to be too much work and frustration for me to do it so we got an agent to handle the whole process for us.

cheers
Jason


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Jason
Now the waiting begins, expect at least 6 month wait and if it comes sooner it is just a bonus
You may want to checkout the tread PMV/Spouse visa philippines


----------



## woody007 (May 19, 2013)

hi thanks for info will check out that thread but it does seem to be a common thing on here everyone waiting and hoping all goes good and quick 
its not much fun for anyone 
Cheers 
Jason


----------



## whower (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi All I thought I would share how my partner and I are going with the PMV.

On the 26th Nov my agent sent the docs to Manila. We didn't hear anything from the agent till 13th Feb stating that the embassy is starting to process the application, and to get the medicals done. So we got her medicals completed over two days in Cebu. Then I came back to Aus and and decided to contact the embassy is regards to the acknowledgment letter. Once I received the letter I noticed that the embassy had sent it to my agent on the 14th Jan. That's one month before the agent contacted me  

On the 7th Jun I received a reply from an enquiry that I had sent the embassy.


Our records indicate that your application is now in its final stage. We no
longer require any additional requirements from your end. Once the
decision has been finalised, it will be communicated to you immediately. 

******
How long do you guys think till it's approved?


----------



## danielle_ramon (Feb 21, 2012)

Whower, I received the same email on may 28th! Still waiting..
Hopefully not long now!


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

whower said:


> Hi All I thought I would share how my partner and I are going with the PMV.
> 
> " We no longer require any additional requirements from your end. Once the
> decision has been finalised, it will be communicated to you immediately."
> ...


Hi there,

I recieved a call from my CO today regarding my visa enquiry and those were also the exact words she told me.. That they no longer require any additional docs from me and should a decision be made they will be communicated immediately.. Lodged my PMV 309 19-Feb..

Hope it's soon.. Can't wait to start life with my hubby..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Just FYI a 309 is not a PMV (prospective marriage visa). The 309 is just the offshore partner visa. Doesn't really matter, as we all know what you're talking about... just clarifying for future readers to avoid confusion...


----------



## whower (Apr 3, 2013)

danielle_ramon said:


> Whower, I received the same email on may 28th! Still waiting..
> Hopefully not long now!


All we can do is pray and wait... I'm hoping that by the end of this month it will be finalised. But if it's not than that is fine too. BUT.... I WISH IT WOULD BE.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

embassy.

Our records indicate that your application is now in its final stage. We no
longer require any additional requirements from your end. Once the
decision has been finalised, it will be communicated to you immediately.

******
How long do you guys think till it's approved?[/QUOTE]

I am guessing your application 300 visa is similar to mine and is just waiting to July for them to send out the approval. Visa 300 reached it's quota of approvals for the financial year 2012/2013


----------



## whower (Apr 3, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am guessing your application 300 visa is similar to mine and is just waiting to July for them to send out the approval. Visa 300 reached it's quota of approvals for the financial year 2012/2013


Thanks Aussieboy07

I have heard that they reached their quota. July is only 15 days away  I pray that this is the case for both of us


----------



## danielle_ramon (Feb 21, 2012)

They have reached their quota but I did see someone in Manila got approved for PMV end of May..
So some lucky people are still being pushed thru.. Lets hope that's some of us!


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey DR I know there was a couple of people who thought they were approved only to discover that they are still waiting for their application to be finalized in July.
I received the following blurb on 14 May 2013 and at the very end of the letter it told me to expect my application to be finalized in July

Please note however that every year the Australian Government sets the
overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has
a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and
within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.


The department currently receives more applications than there are places
available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that
there will be some increase in processing times for these visas and so,
whilst an application may have no further outstanding processing
requirements the visa cannot however be finalised as we need to manage
program and planning levels in the order of the date of lodgement.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nb Capping only applies to visa 300 *not* 309


----------



## danielle_ramon (Feb 21, 2012)

Tingz2013 had their PMV granted may 27th and is in aus now..


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Something has gone wrong with the time lines , some of the info is not there.!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Which info are you not seeing, iduno? It's all showing up for me.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Which info are you not seeing, iduno? It's all showing up for me.


When I go to the Philippine time lines, my dates have gone and so are a few others that I know had dates there .


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey DR
Lucky for Tingz2013, do you know when he/she applied for the visa. I can not see a timeline. I am just trying to work out if they applied before me as I am trying to understand what is happening. Found this on the imm website

Capping and queuing of family visas

To ensure equity, applications for each type of family visa are assessed in order of lodgement for that type of visa. In family visa programs that are subject to capping, applicants can be allocated a queue date if the application is found to meet the initial criteria for the grant of the visa.

The queue date is the date on which an application is assessed as having met all the relevant requirements. When a queue date has been assigned it is fixed and the application cannot be given priority ahead of other applicants. *Applications are then considered for grant in order of their queue date as places become available within that visa category*


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Which info are you not seeing, iduno? It's all showing up for me.


When I go to my change my timeline, there are also about another 12 peoples timelines there and I have access to theres as well.


----------



## danielle_ramon (Feb 21, 2012)

They applied October 15 2012


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, I have no idea what is going on. Unless it was already decided on prior to me getting my email and just communicated a couple of weeks later to Tingz. Though I guess it does not matter as July is only 15 days away and I have waited already nearly 10 months


----------



## danielle_ramon (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I know it's all very strange how they do things at the embassy.. I think there's about 4 of us on here now who have been told our PMV is in final stages so hopefully when July comes round we will all be approved very quickly!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It seems strange to me that there would just be one person approved despite the cap.. some people get the 309 and the 300 mixed up... I don't suppose there's any chance Tingz was confused on which visa they applied for?


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey CG
It was definitely a PMV as Tingz spoke about there future wedding in another thread, oh well just another one of those mysteries that happen within the walls of the embassy


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

iduno said:


> When I go to my change my timeline, there are also about another 12 peoples timelines there and I have access to theres as well.


Hi Iduno,

I didnt see my timetine appear in my post too. I update today but still i can't see  Any idea ?


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Iduno,
> 
> I didnt see my timetine appear in my post too. I update today but still i can't see  Any idea ?


I sent college girl a message and she said they are working on it.


----------



## tresha0206 (Apr 8, 2013)

iduno said:


> I sent college girl a message and she said they are working on it.


Hi , Ok noted.. Thanks.. I'm also working how to put profile pic 
I didn't update yet if I have a CO because im not sure if the officer replied to me is my CO  Although she/he advised that it is on final Stage.


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Just FYI a 309 is not a PMV (prospective marriage visa). The 309 is just the offshore partner visa. Doesn't really matter, as we all know what you're talking about... just clarifying for future readers to avoid confusion...


Sorry, got confused on what type of visa i applied, thought it was same form submitted but juz different subclass..


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I pinched this from kitty Kats thread
Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info

I have noticed that many people fail to update their flag or do a timeline. This makes it more difficult for people to give good advice.

To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE (gets sent to your email address)to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below.

Kttykat


----------



## Myjan (Feb 19, 2014)

G'day all,
I last saw my fiance` in May 2013. We sat down together and read then re-read the PMV booklet to make sure my fiance` had everything that is required for the application. PMV application lodged 5th August 2013 and still waiting. A case officer was assigned in November 2013 and only heard from her once. Don't bother hassling the Embassy to see how your application is going because you just get the same response. I have a friend who is a migration agent (20 years practicing) and she also says that you just slow things down by hassling!


----------

